# IndoVirtue - 1 Gbit/sec - Asia Optimized - 1TB Bandwidth - US / Singapore SSD VPS from $5 / month



## IndoVirtue (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to IndoVirtue, where server hosting has never been this fast, easy and affordable.

Additional discount when you subscribe with us on longer terms!We are privately held company and had been providing Website Hosting solutions since late 2010 at local city in Indonesia for startup projects, companies and young entrepreneurs. Then we continued entering unmanaged VPS market since around May 2013 globally under international commercial domain. We are currently holding strong with many happy customers. Below is our product portfolio:This thread is not meant for support. Instead, please feel free to contact us via our support ticket system. We will be happy answering any questions you may have!*★ VPS Packages - US*[*]Our network looking glass (for ping, traceroute and test files).[*]Our mini speed test to see how it performs for you.[*]Multi-homed BGP network from multiple Tier-1 upstreams, no IPv6. Complete AS Info and Peering List.[*]1 Gbit port burstable. Click for our sequential write test and download test (in MByte), as well as our speedtest result.[*]Additional Bandwidth: $15/month for every 1000GB.LVOVZSSD-1 - OpenVZ512 MB RAM, 32MB vSwap20 GB SSD Storage1 vCPU Core1000 GB Bandwidth$8/quarter. Order Now!Bigger OpenVZ package is in here!====================================================================================================================================================================★ VPS Packages - Premium Singapore with IPv6[*]Our network looking glass (for ping, traceroute and test files).[*]Our mini speed test to see how it performs for you.[*]Multi-homed BGP network from multiple Tier-1 upstreams. Complete AS Info and Peering List.[*]1 Gbit port burstable, with excellent ping to every Asia country, including direct China routes. Click for our sequential write test and download test (in MByte), as well as our speedtest result.[*]Additional Bandwidth: $25/month for every 1000GB.[*]Additional IPv4: $3/month for every IP.SGSSDKVM-1 - KVM512 MB RAM10 GB SSD Storage1 vCPU Core400 GB Bandwidth$14/month. Order Now!Bigger KVM package is in here! (2nd price table)SGOVZSSD-1 - OpenVZ512 MB RAM, 32MB vSwap10 GB SSD Storage1 vCPU Core400 GB Bandwidth$7/month. Order Now!Bigger OpenVZ package is in here! (1st price table)*★ Anti DDoS IP - Premium Singapore Only*[*]Setup time is 24 hours. Requiring at least one of our Premium Singapore VPS.[*]Clean traffic has the same bandwidth and routes as our Premium VPS packages, except there is no Incoming PCCW routes (China ping might be higher). Additional clean traffic is $25/month for every 1000GB.[*]Blocking common tcp/udp flood, reflection attack such as DNS (53), NTP (123) and SSDP (1900) for up to 5Gbit/sec and 10Gbit/sec, depends on package. Attack with more than assigned capacity means 1 hour null.[*]5Gbit is priced at $250/month while 10G is priced at $550/month. Order Now!====================================================================================================================================================================

*★ VPS Packages - Budget Singapore*[*]Our network looking glass (for ping, traceroute and test files).[*]Our mini speed test to see how it performs for you.[*]Multi-homed BGP network from multiple Tier-1 upstreams. Complete AS Info and Peering List.[*]1 Gbit port burstable. Click for our sequential write test and download test (in MByte).

[*]Additional Bandwidth: $15/month for every 1000GB.[*]Compared with our Premium Singapore VPS: less direct routes (no China), less speed and no IPv6. If you're not satisfied with our Budget VPS network speed and performance, please upgrade to premium VPS instead.SGOVZPOPSSD-1 - OpenVZ512 MB RAM, 32MB vSwap20 GB SSD Storage1 vCPU Core1000 GB Bandwidth$5/month. Order Now!Bigger OpenVZ package is in here!====================================================================================================================================================================★ VPS Details


No setup fee with pro-rated billing to day one of each month, no minimum contract, 1 IPv4 and 1 IPv6 (Singapore only) for each VPS plan.
 
VPS info usually emailed 45 seconds after payment received, unless our blacklist or anti-fraud system prevents it.
 
Full root access / SSH with VPS panel access for metrics and fast OS reinstall.
 
For OpenVZ Virtualization, TUN/TAP/GRE/PPTP/DAHDI/FUSE/IPTABLES can be enabled. SolusVM Control Panel, IPv4 and IPv6 RDNS can be set by client. IPv6 only available in Premium Singapore location.
 
For KVM virtualization, make a support ticket to us if you want to add custom ISO. Virtualizor Control Panel, IPv4 and IPv6 RDNS can be set by client. IPv6 only available in Premium Singapore location.
 
Hosted on Enterprise Grade hardware: SuperMicro case, E3, ECC RAM, Pure SSD Storage.
 
China direct bandwidth (except budget Singapore), expect 50 ~ 190ms ping.
 
CPanel VPS License: $15/month.
 
OS Templates: 64 bit of Debian 7, CentOS 5 GoAutoDial, CentOS 6, CentOS 7 and Ubuntu 14.04. Custom templates request possible.
★ Summary of Legal aspects


IndoVirtue servers is protected by RAID storage with offsite weekly backup. However, we are not offering any data integrities guarantee / liability. Please backup your own data regulary.
 
All services are provided on an "as is" basis. IndoVirtue will not be responsible for any damages your business may suffer.
 
99.9% uptime guarantee applied, except on scheduled maintenance and DDOS attack. Service Level Agreement claims will be made in the form of account credit only.
 
Network null will be applied if your VPS is attacked by DDOS. Repeated attacks means service refund from us.
 
TOR, Adult/pornographic, Virus/worm/trojan and copyrighted content is prohibited. You will be allowed twenty four hours to respond to the complaint.
 
Legal by law activities only. Obvious spamming, phising, port scanning, oscam, and hacking activities means instant termination.
 
CPU abusive activities like coin mining, Minecraft, video encoding, and any other activities which is causing high system load is prohibited. Instead, please make a support ticket for specific permission and exception.
 
Detailed TOS, AUP, and privacy policy is in here. By signing up to our service, you are agree with our terms. Please read in details before.
Thank you for spending your time in reading this thread in details, we really appreciate it and definitely looking forward to serving you soon. Have a good day


----------

